# 86 300zx prob. fuel pump?



## hotrodmanII (Dec 23, 2006)

i got this car fron my cousin, its been stiing 2 years , its getting fire ok,,if i spray carb spray in thr intake it still wont start...ok ..i now its got a timing belt,,but it woouldnt it have no fire? i no the fuel pump is bad..where's it at? they got 2 wires coming out the cover in the trunk ok. i jump the black /and / the blue one it clicks? when i hook volt meter to it and crank its got voltage? should i check compression too. thanks he told me it needed i clutch and a starter which both work good. how much is a fuel pump? can i get a good used one?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

buy a haynes manual. and download the factory service manual.


----------

